# mp3s



## jenni73 (Nov 24, 2000)

Ok, I'm not sure if I am posting this question in the right place.....
It's nothing too serious...what I want is some ideas or input from people who know what they are doing..
Ok, I have about 500-600 music files on my computer (mp3s)..some are garbage, and some are incomplete etc. They are ALL over the place , in different folders....my music, kazaa, napster, my documents. It's a mess. What are some ways that I can 
easily get them all in one place....delete the useless ones etc. And, what in everyone's opinion is the best music player? I have winamp, wmp, sonique, and probably others. My computer is VERY disorganized. I'm just afraid to go playing with it without knowing what Im doing...in case i go and lose files I don't want to lose. When napster was up and running, I really liked the player with napster because it was so simple to use and all my files automatically went to it....
Can someone help me ? Thanks..


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Here's a suggestion:

Go to the DOS prompt

type:

CD\

Press ENTER

type:

dir/s *.mp3 > c:\music.dat

Press ENTER

You can then open "c:\music.dat"
with any text editor (notepad, etc.),
print it out and you'll have the location
of all your MP3s.

That's a starting point (I'm assuming
you only have one drive...).


----------



## jenni73 (Nov 24, 2000)

Ok, when i do the dir\s thing....the second step...i get an 
invalid switch error?


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Leave a space between the "dir/s" and the "*.mp3",
then before and after the ">".

Should work OK.


----------



## jenni73 (Nov 24, 2000)

Ok, sorry im computer illiterate..
I did what you said...and then it came up with c:\>
when i enter c:\music.dat i get bad command


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

OK, if a bunch of stuff flashed on the screen
after you typed:

dir/s *.mp3 > c:\music.dat 

and pressed ENTER,

then close the DOS box and open notepad.

Click File then Open. Where it says "Text
Documents", click the down arrow and
then click "All files".

Then at the top where it probably says
"Desktop", click the down arrow then
click "C:". Your music.dat file should show
up now. Click on it and it should load into
notepad.


----------



## jenni73 (Nov 24, 2000)

Ok, it worked but now what? 
I knew where all my files were...they are everywhere...
in c:\my music
napster
gnotella
kazaa
sonique
c:\

Now what do i do with all of them to get them in one place?


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, I'd print the list out first.

Then using Windows Explorer, create
a directory where you can put them all
in one place.

Open Windows Explorer, then on the left
side click "C:".

Click "File" then scroll down to "New",
then click "Folder".

You should see a "New Folder" on the right
at the bottom. Rename this to whatever
you want.

Let me know how this goes so far....


----------



## jenni73 (Nov 24, 2000)

Which leads me to another problem...I haven't been able to get my printer to work.
A couple of weeks ago i took my pc to get cleaned and get a new power supply in. Anyway....when i got it home...i reconnected my printer and for some strange reason the power won't come on.
Don't you just love people who know almost nothing about computers...???? lol


----------



## jenni73 (Nov 24, 2000)

No problem with creating new folder


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

OK, if you can't print, just leave notepad open
so you know where to go next... 

Start at the top of your list, look for the
folder in the left side of Windows Explorer,
click on it and all the files should appear
on the right.

Make sure your new music folder is visible
on the left (don't click on it).

LEFT click on a MP3 file on the right side, and
DO NOT RELEASE THE LEFT BUTTON. Drag it over
to your music folder on the left and release it.
A menu will pop up, click "Move Here".

To make sure it's working, click on the music
folder on the left. The file you moved should
appear on the right.

Start over, but there's no need to check every
time you move a file.

Let me know how it's going...


----------



## jenni73 (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks for your help Mac..its working great...
The only problem is, i will be here for hours.....I have sooo many files to move!! And unfortunately it is time to go to work! So, I will work on it later..
Again..thanks for your help!!


----------



## jenni73 (Nov 24, 2000)

Oh , and in your opinion whats the best music player to use?


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Sorry, I just use Windows Media Player...


----------



## jenni73 (Nov 24, 2000)

I feel stupid....i just realized i could click edit, select all and move all at once..


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Oops. You can also click the top one,
press and hold the shift key, then click
the bottom one to highlight them all.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Just make sure you only get the MP3s,
there may be other files for the various
programs mixed in with them...


----------



## jenni73 (Nov 24, 2000)

Also, have you any idea why my printer power won't come on???
I know its kind of off subject....


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

I'm not sure if your printer power light will
come on without being connected to the PC
or not.

But they may have failed to plug your parallel
port ribbon back into the motherboard, or they
may have bumped it if even they didn't remove
it when replacing the power supply. I'd give
them a call and ask their opinion.

I'm assuming the printer IS plugged in....


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

One other thing...

This discussion may be moved to another
forum, the "Tips & Tricks" forum is for posting
tips and/or tricks you've learned that might
help someone else....


----------



## jenni73 (Nov 24, 2000)

Yes, everything is connected as it was before...printer is plugged in (hey im not that dumb...lol) and connected to computer. No light comes on at all there is nothing. I figured that even just being plugged in should make the light come on. Oh well.....i was wondering if it may have been something they did...
I have disconnected everything in the past and then reconnected it and it worked fine....
I was thinking either they did something, or the ac adapter if fried???


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

It's possible the AC adapter has a problem,
but chances are slim it'd happen at the same
time you disconnected the PC for repairs.

But anything's possible...


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

You might wriggle the cord connections,
make sure the AC outlet is live (plug in a
lamp or something), turn the printer switch
on and off a few times, kick it (just kidding).


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

My 2 cents.......

The printer light should come on even when it is not plugged into the CPU, however that does not mean that it has to be the AC adapter either, any bad connection in between the two would be a problem too and the wimpy wire on the AC Adapters are suspect as well as is the little plug in thingy going into the printer.

Have you tried to carefully wiggle the little plug in thingy going into the printer?
worth a try.......

DS


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Mac,

See what I mean? ...............you're just guessin' too.

jenni, Don't kick it! Mac is mad 'cause his car is about to get sold tonite......long story. 

 

DS


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Just eat marshmallows all day DS.

It's a white car...


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

I'll do that Mac, I just thinkin........never mind that can prove to be fatal. Either way just know I've got you covered, well just your car unless you want to do some star gazing tonite.

BTW, Kirk just told me car covers were on bluelight special at his workplace. ROTFLMAO


Jenni, how are you doing? You can't just go and wiggle wires and stuff and not post back here, that is kinda of an unwritten rule we have pleeeez post back now and leave the little wire thingy's alone now..............PLEASE?

DS


----------



## kbcruzn (Apr 3, 2001)

Windows Explorer is the answer to your prayers. You can access all of your music files within Windows Explorer, delete the bad ones and incomplete ones. Cut and paste or click and drag the good ones all to one folder of your choice. Be sure to empty your recycle bin after deleting the garbage files. Music files are large and take up a lot of space. I do a lot of downloading and burning myself.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Uh... I assume you didn't read the whole thread.


----------



## kbcruzn (Apr 3, 2001)

My original answer still stands. Aslo, www.sonicfoundry.com allows certain free downloads and has a very good media player called Siren Jukebox.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, I still assume you didn't read the whole
thread because...

On the first page of this thread I explained
how to create a folder and move files to it
using Windows Explorer.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Mac,

.......don't sweat the small details........it is a long thread and kb must have cruzn right past it or the other way around.

.......what I'm concerned with is:

"Jenni, how are you doing? You can't just go and wiggle wires and stuff and not post back here, that is kinda of an unwritten rule we have pleeeez post back now and leave the little wire thingy's alone now..............PLEASE?"

........and then nada......Hello Houston, we have a problem here.
'ya know it seems that we've should have heard something, anything by now.  

DS


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Maybe she wiggled too many wires...


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Yeah, well (nervous smile goes here) ..........if it was me we'd be talking roast duck, 'ya know?


----------



## SavvyLady (Oct 14, 2001)

Did someone say dinner.....lol


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Fine, see how you are?..........I know I set myself up for that when I stuck my web foot in my duck bill.  

DS


----------

